# My grow closet



## jjsunderground (Nov 30, 2007)

heres my set up. ill bee adding a flowering site in the other closet to the right of this one. :watchplant:...peeeeeeaaace...​


----------



## jjsunderground (Nov 30, 2007)

uhh my other right..sorry, the closet is to the left.


----------



## thestandard (Dec 1, 2007)

what do you do for ventilation when the door is closed


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 1, 2007)

thestandard said:
			
		

> what do you do for ventilation when the door is closed



i dont have any ventilation other than the cracks between the doors. the lights i use generate almost no heat. ive got a new light coming though. but the humidifier stirs up the air pretty good, and i open the door every once and a while for more air exchange.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 1, 2007)

well, buddy... I'd be concerned about moisture buildup... especially if you have diff lights coming to create more heat/evaporation. the essential key factor is removing the air within the grow room and replacing it with fresh air from outside the grow room. of course, odor becomes a problem with exhaust. mold is the issue here....


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 1, 2007)

ventilation just isnt possible for me right now. havnt had any problems other than a tiny field of algea on some of my clone soil. it is nice and stuffy in there though. maybe i could open my window all the way up and direct a fan at the garden for about five minutes. then return to the high  RH for the young clones and seedlings. thanks for you concern vc guy. peace!​


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 5, 2007)

heres my site..gotta move all this shiza.cough* before i can put up my flowering lamp. i thought about doin a ventilation set up later with a four inch fan and 20 ft of flex duct. ill mount the fan inside the closet and vent it out the very bottom between the partially opened doors, then use some black plastic to seal the opening. when i get a little more cash. cant wait to get this going.


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 8, 2007)

this new light from htgs works awesome. its the 110 watt 10,000 lumen fluorescent grow light. heres a pic of the light and my veg set up.


----------



## laylow6988 (Dec 11, 2007)

Looks pretty cool. I wouldn't worry as much in the clone room either, but still some constant airflow of sorts would really be a plus. Not much if you are only using it for clones. If you plan on growin them for a bit in there until ready to flower you should really add some more when you can. 

The flower room NEEDS ventilation really bad. In veggie mode they will do much better with a sufficiant supply of fresh air. But when it comes down to flowering you need to put every effort possible to get that room ventilated. If you already got algea growin, I could only imagine the mold and fungus that could thrive in that environment. And lets remember that for health reasons we don't smoke moldy buds... or at least I hope not. I know it can be hard, but hit that bong and get creative. If you can make a 4 inch hole that will be fine. Add a 4 inch inline fan... standard dryer ducting works great, so happends to be 4 inches and it's cheap for 8ft. of it. Just throwin out ideas. I can't grow, so I want other people to do it for me lol. The more people that grow it... the more I smoke it!


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 11, 2007)

Some of your seedlings are too far from the light. Try to get them closer or they'll stretch too much.


----------



## laylow6988 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey where did you get that light?


----------

